# Werewolf Makeup



## Mike (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm doing the makeup for a friends haunted house this year, and have come to a bit of a problem. I need to make my girlfriend look like she is about halfway transformed into a werewolf. All of my ideas either make her look too human or too werewolf. I'd like to make this a really detailed makeup job, without having to rely on a mask or just a cheap facepaint job. Any ideas would be really appreciated!!! Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

When you buy fake teeth at any halloween store it comes with this non-toxic putty to apply it with, you might wad this up and have her mold it inside her mouth under her upper lip.. this will help give the appearance of a constant snarl. Use latex to build ridges on her cheeks and above her eyebrows, and use a dark brown or black to draw in more fur around the eybrows


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

You can use the hair purhcased at craft stores or costume shopes, it comes in a rope about 6 inches long. This stuff goes a long way...After you take the twine off of it it can be stretched for miles. It comes in various colors. After you have her makeup the way you want it,(base color, eyes, and nose) you can tear small amounts of the hair and apply with spirit gum.(remove makeup only in the spots where you want the hair. Her transformation is totally up to you and you can contol it by the amount of hair you apply. Make sure you have spirit gum remover on hand for removal after the event...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe if you only werewolfed one half of her face (done like suggested above) and left the other half with her normal everyday makeup. Lord Ogre on Hauntersnetwork suggests that if you transform one half the face, always do the persons right half. Something about a theory that because Americans read left to right, their comprehension of the face makes more sense that way and gets registered as being more natural.

HHH


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

Check out the scream team (just do a google on th escream team foam appliances) They have a great selection. Check out the beast and the vampire prostehtics. Might be just what you are looking for. Very comfortable to wear and well worth the 60 bucks.


----------

